# Autocruise radio



## pands

Have just brought an Autocruise Rhythm, the radio in the vehicle will only work with the engine running or the power on in the habitation area. Has anyone else got an Autocruise that works like this? Is it normal?
Many thanks


----------



## p1nkie

Hi pands, we have an Autocruise Accent, v similar on a peugeot and the radio will work on the 'car' battery for 20 mins then cuts out - quite normal. it shouldn't work off the leisure batt unless someone's got around the aforementioned 20 min cut off by rewiring the radio

Guy


----------



## Jodi1

Our Stardream is the same, 20 mins then off unless the ignition is turned on, something we are not keen on doing. So we traded in an old analogue radio and bough a small digital radio and it is brill, has had no trouble picking up stations which come through loud and clear. As for the radio in the cab, there was a piece in the 100th issue special of Practical Motorhome mag (out now) on page 79 about how to by-pass the radio auto cut-off. My OH says its the same radio thats in our 06 Stardream, so may be the same as yours.


----------



## pands

It will only work with the engine running off the car battery,won't even work with just ignition on. Only goes for 20 mins on leisure batt!sounds like it's been wired incorectly.


----------



## Mike48

On 2010 models Swift (who make Autocruise) wire the radio to the leisure battery when the ignition is off. If you are in any doubt I suggest you post this question on the SWift forum which is policed by Swift staff. Their site is here:

http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/


----------



## spykal

pands said:


> Have just brought an Autocruise Rhythm, the radio in the vehicle will only work with the engine running or the power on in the habitation area. Has anyone else got an Autocruise that works like this? Is it normal?
> Many thanks


My 2010 Starburst is exactly the same ...so I guess that for those of us with new vans and Sargent electric looms it is normal. The radio works either when the ignition is on or when the habitation power is on ...if I switch on the habitation power and then the radio while stationary the radio works just fine, for 20 minutes, If the habitation power is switched off during this time the radio goes off.

Mind you I am more concerned in getting decent radio reception at the moment...wiring the radio so that it stays on is on the list of must get sorted jobs.

Mike


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Mentioned this when waiting PDI of A/sleeper,the service engineers wired it up,so it was on all the time. Out on the first trip....NO radio,rang Marquis......." Have you switched the isolator switch on sir?" Me, What switch where?" ........The one we told you about on handover. Marquis 1.. Me Nil!!. They had wired an isolator switch in,as the radio still drew a current while switched off.
Silly me,it works perfectly,now i ...REMEMbered where the switch was,lol.
 Ted.


----------



## kaacee

Autocruise Augusta 2010 works exactly the same as yours, habitation power needs to be on, then it will work for a 20 minute period, you need to switch it on again at the unit for another 20 minutes etc. etc. Will only work otherwise with the engine running, note engine not running but ignition on makes no difference, will not work.

I presume it is designed this way to avoid flat batteries.

What you are experiencing is normal.


Keith


----------



## pands

Many thanks for all the replys. You've all been a great help.
U


----------



## Jodi1

Reading all this makes me very glad we got the digital radio and ignored the cab radio


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

We have an Autocruise Startrail and again ours is exactly the same.

Dave


----------



## utree

Hi Jody
I am thinking on the same lines. Have you built in the radio and do you have an extrnal arial?


----------



## Tan-all-over

We bought our 2005 Autocruise Starspirit last july and the radio lasted 20 mins when parked up so 3 times an hour we had to get up and switch on again. In the practical motorhome mag they had an artical about how to connect it to play continualy....it was so simple I could have done it myself but me being me I know things could and very likely would have gone wrong so I took it to an auto electric place and they did it there and then for £23.50 taking half an hour.


----------



## Tan-all-over

Well, its now sometime since we had the radio rewired to play all the time past the 20mins and guess what, the battery kept going flat. I only had it done cause it was in the PM magazine. I have seen the artical a few times and Im sure it works for a lot of radio's but it seems not for mine. Had to take it back and have it put back the way it was. Drat !!!  

PS... If anyone has had it done and it works please let me know.


----------

